# 20% Discounts on Starwood Points



## jmbgeg (Nov 20, 2011)

Good avenue if you have topped out in AGR point purchases.

https://buy.points.com/PointsPartnerFrames/partners/spg/container.html?language=en&product=BUY&CAMPAIGNCODE=


----------



## boxcar479 (Nov 29, 2011)

How long does it take for points to post to your Starwood accnt once you purchase? Then how easy is the process to switchover to AGR? Points switcth 1 to 1 ? Is there a certain amount you have to switch? i.e 1000 point increments, 5000 point increments? thanks


----------



## jmbgeg (Nov 30, 2011)

boxcar817 said:


> How long does it take for points to post to your Starwood accnt once you purchase? Then how easy is the process to switchover to AGR? Points switcth 1 to 1 ? Is there a certain amount you have to switch? i.e 1000 point increments, 5000 point increments? thanks


I have found posting of points purchased on the SPG site with 24 hours. I usually transfer 5,000 SPG points at a time. I have seen the transfer to AGR post from next day to a couple weeks.


----------



## boxcar479 (Nov 30, 2011)

When I signed up for SPG they had a Amex Credit card offer that gives 2 Starwood points for every dollar spent. If so , doesn't that pay better than the AGR card? Or am I just missing something? Starwood and SPG are the same program, right? 1 SPG point = 1AGR point? :help: Thanks


----------



## Ispolkom (Nov 30, 2011)

boxcar817 said:


> When I signed up for SPG they had a Amex Credit card offer that gives 2 Starwood points for every dollar spent.


2 SPG points for $1 spend is only at Starwood hotels. Otherwise it's one point per dollar, plus you have the yearly fee.


----------



## sechs (Nov 30, 2011)

An important note for those who do not already have SPG accounts:



> Starpoint purchases can be made by members whose accounts have been active for a minimum of 30 days. Accounts that are less than the required 30 days in age will have the purchase attempt cancelled.


----------



## Anderson (Dec 1, 2011)

Remind me what hotel brands Starwood links to?


----------



## trainman74 (Dec 1, 2011)

Anderson said:


> Remind me what hotel brands Starwood links to?


The ones you're probably most familiar with are Sheraton, Westin, W, and Four Points. You can see the logos for all of their brands at the bottom of the SPG homepage.


----------



## boxcar479 (Dec 16, 2011)

How do you transfer SPG points to AGR, I can't find the information anywhere.


----------



## jmbgeg (Dec 16, 2011)

boxcar817 said:


> How do you transfer SPG points to AGR, I can't find the information anywhere.


http://www.starwoodhotels.com/preferredguest/account/starpoints/transfer/airline_partner_list.html


----------



## sechs (Dec 16, 2011)

Try again:

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/preferredguest/account/starpoints/transfer/partners/detail.html?IndustryType=TRANSPORTATION&PartnerCode=AMTRAK


----------



## boxcar479 (Dec 17, 2011)

sechs said:


> Try again:
> 
> http://www.starwoodhotels.com/preferredguest/account/starpoints/transfer/partners/detail.html?IndustryType=TRANSPORTATION&PartnerCode=AMTRAK


Yep, That's the one I was looking for  Thanks


----------



## Rail Freak (Dec 26, 2011)

jmbgeg said:


> boxcar817 said:
> 
> 
> > How long does it take for points to post to your Starwood accnt once you purchase? Then how easy is the process to switchover to AGR? Points switcth 1 to 1 ? Is there a certain amount you have to switch? i.e 1000 point increments, 5000 point increments? thanks
> ...



Last week I purchased 15k & transfered them, but they havent shown up yet. I'm trying not to get nervous !!!  :blink: hboy: :blush:  :lol:

Do these transfers go thru on Monday Morning like the CO miles do/did?


----------



## jmbgeg (Dec 26, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > boxcar817 said:
> ...


Transfer time can vary with Starwood. I would not be worried yet.


----------



## Rail Freak (Dec 29, 2011)

They transfered this morning so, I'm sitting on enough points for a 3 zone roomette reward for next year. AND to think my Train Riding Days were winding down!!!! :lol:

Have Fun


----------

